# How to remove the wheel speed sensor



## garry920 (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone know how to remove the wheel speed sensor on a 2000 Golf 1.8t with abs. My abs, asr, and brake light blink and beep, replacing the speed sensor seems to be working for most so I will give it shot. Any tips would be great
Thank you


----------



## garry920 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: How to remove the wheel speed sensor (garry920)*

bump


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: How to remove the wheel speed sensor (garry920)*

I would suggest to spray some penetrating fluid around the sensor, let it sit, unbolt it, and gently twist and pull. Good luck, if it's stuck stuck, you might have to destroy it.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: How to remove the wheel speed sensor (Caged_Bora_R1.8T)*

punch it out with an ice pick or screwdriver and a hammer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

